# Fire Safety Gift List for the Holidays!



## "L" (Dec 14, 2006)

The holiday season isnt only about giving gifts that could make people jump out and down in excitement. Its also a time to give to the people you care about something that would ensure their safety as they celebrate Christmas and the coming days.

There have been many reports of fires breaking out, and many families almost becoming victims of the scorching flames. So the first item on your Christmas shopping list would have to be fire and smoke alarms! Itll only cost you about $5 or $6 to give your loved ones assurances of safety from fire accidents.

Smoke alarms arent the only protection against fire accidents. Get your loved ones a fire extinguisher, too! a multi-purpose and dry-chemical type is recommended. Make sure that the person knows how to use the extinguisher and keeps it in an accessible place.

If you want a gift thats more simple and not too tight on the pockets, why not give a flashlight and batteries? One would say that one can never have too many flashlights. You can choose any kind of flashlight to give someone. There are lots of models available. Small and handy flashlights that can fit in your pockets are a wise choice.

If you want to give something to a person who loves candles, try giving him or her a sturdy candleholder. One can never be too safe with candles, after all. Fireplace screens are also a great choice for those who have fireplaces.

Its not just fire that has the countrys attention nowadays. Theres also the silent killer carbon monoxide. A carbon monoxide detector would be a much appreciated gift. Carbon monoxide is tasteless, odorless, and cannot be seen. It is deadly and poisonous and has become a national issue concerning the health and safety of the citizens. how could one not need a carbon monoxide detector?

Other simple but usefel gifts that you can give to your loved ones to protect them from fire accidents can include ashtrays, offers for clean-up services, warm beddings to reduce usage of heaters, and even oven mitts!


----------

